# Mathews TRX 7 Long Term Review



## Lucas Cooney (Mar 10, 2017)

I was lucky enough to get to spend four months shooting the Mathews TRX 7. Here are my thoughts, good and bad, after flinging thousands of arrows down range.






If you can't see the embedded video above, here's a direct link - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2W0j3H1ZaY


----------

